# Re-Epoxying rods



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone know if it would be cost efficent to have a couple rods re-epoxied or just buy new ones ? I have 2 that could use it. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just re-coat the guides or redo the whole rod? It will cost more obviously to re-coat all of it but if its just touching up the feet of the guides and such its not that bad at all.


----------

